# [EVDL] Tesla and Hyatt



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just read this in Travel and Leisure Magazine. Forgive my reposting if =

it's already been mentioned on the EVDL.

"In August, Tesla and Hyatt Hotels announced a partnership (Tesla =

investor Nicholas Pritzker, nephew of Hyatt=92s founder, bought one of the =

company=92s first cars). Hyatt plans to install chargers in its hotels =

that will take a car to full charge in 3=BD hours or to a half-charge in =

1=BD hours. The company is basically saying, Come into Hyatt for lunch, =

plug in, and leave with a refilled "gas tank" that=92ll take you another =

100 miles. Stay overnight, and you=92ll have a completely refilled battery."

Bill Dennis

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > What kind of plug will they use?
> > storm
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > What kind of plug will they use?
> > storm
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > What kind of plug will they use?
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In contrast, from what I've read, the Chevy Volt will ship with a standard 3
prong household plug. No more inductive charging.

-----Original Message-----
We must love standards- we have so many of them. They probably didn't design
it so a standard 3 prong dryer plug would fit in it too. Or how about a
standard 110v plug so a block heater could also be plugged in? You'd think
someone would question the wisdom of yet another unique solution.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This comes not from EVWorld but from Drudge:
http://tinyurl.com/2wocpa

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 147 days 8 hours 47 minutes

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While I follow your point regarding chainsaw tip guards et. al.
(although it's not like guardless saws aren't still readily available) I
have to wonder how closely you think this relates to the issue at hand.
I don't see any particular loss of functionality in this charging stand
due to its safety features; do you? I mean, it's not like it requires
more effort or attention on the part of the user...in fact, it should be
an improvement vs. using a simple bare-conductor plug. I think you have
an unlike analogy here.



> storm connors wrote:
> > I had a VW van with a gasoline heater. There were so many safety interlocks
> > that it could never be made to produce heat. Rider lawnmowers seem to be
> > going in the same direction. Scratch your ass and it shuts down. (Literally)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This thread, like the unnecessary re-design of a
perfectly acceptable current transfer device, is a
waste of time. The millions of plugs on dryers/motor
homes/ranges and other electrical devices are fine. 
why improve something that does not need it. spend
the money and creativity on building electric
transport.



> --- Hunter Cook <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > While I follow your point regarding chainsaw tip
> > guards et. al.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> keith vansickle wrote:
> > This thread, like the unnecessary re-design of a
> > perfectly acceptable current transfer device, is a
> > waste of time. The millions of plugs on dryers/motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> [snip rant about health and safety]
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Evan Tuer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2007 4:28 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Tesla and Hyatt


>


> storm connors <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > [snip rant about health and safety]
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >> I don't see anything "terrifying" about the existing plugs in the US. The
> > >> standard outlet in London doesn't appear to be any safer.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> >> I don't see anything "terrifying" about the existing plugs in the
> >> US. The standard outlet in London doesn't appear to be any safer.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee sez: To my mind it's
a sensible plug, even if only for the fact that it forces a proper
electrical installation for charging at the owners home.

It's what, $100 worth of parts for the fancy box with GFCI and bit of
protective circuitry, on a $90,000 car. They'd be mad if they didn't.

Then revises it to:
Inexperience people don't know what's been done before, or how it turned
out. Their solutions tend to miss the target -- either far too simple,
or way too complicated. It leads them to invent their own standards,
because they don't know what's already "out there" in the field.

I think this was the case with the GM Magnecharger, and now with the
proposed Tesla standard. Both are overly complicated, expensive and look
naive and inexperienced to anyone outside the company. Neither will set
any kind of long-term standard, because no one will find them worth copying.

Sounds like you sorta agree with me. 
--
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> 
> > Lee sez: To my mind it's
> > a sensible plug, even if only for the fact that it forces a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Scary US plugs? Coming form somebody on the Europe?
> > Who ya kidding? 240 in ALL your outlets is scary as hell!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Charging electric cars is no different from plugging in any other
> > electrical appliance. People have been doing it forever -- it's nothing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

==
We'll have to wait and see. To me the Tesla solution seems to be a
lot more reasonable than the Magnecharger or even the Avcon that have
gone before it, although the requirements are the same. And it also
looks more sensible than using any old plug and hoping for the best!
==

Is the Tesla charging solution an open standard? Are they sharing the technology with Phoenix, Zap, etc...? Does it at least allow for a dumb adapter cable to hook into it? If not, then they aren't doing the world any favors.




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was thinking about that last bit as well. What I read is that they got
a grant to develop charging technology "that could be used by other
vendors as well." At the time I sort of took that to mean "open
standard" but I suppose it could also simply be a licensing requirement.
Anybody know if there's any technical data available on the spec? Can we
(well, not this part of we, but...) just make an interface box for it?



> Glenn Saunders wrote:
> > ==
> > We'll have to wait and see. To me the Tesla solution seems to be a
> > lot more reasonable than the Magnecharger or even the Avcon that have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > [how great British plugs are]
> 
> Evan Tuer wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> > You mean: it also has 3 round pins?
> > That is not much of a commonality and it certainly
> > bears the question why they did not simply use the
> ...


----------

